# problems with amana air command 80



## Sarah851905 (Dec 17, 2009)

So my furnace will not reach the temp. set on the thermostat. It will heat to a certain extent. After a few minutes of the heating cycle the burners will go out and start the ignition process again. After a little bit of this cycle repeating itself the furnace will shut down and not turn on again until I manually turn it off and on again. I have 4 blinking LED lights. Now I have had to techs at my house. The first one said they didn't know the problem and left. The second came in and said there was no chimney liner installed and that was the problem. So we cleared the little debris that was in the chimney completely out and I was told we should wait until spring to install this liner since the company didnt want to do it in the winter. No where is in the furnace is clogged up. Brand new air filter, chimney is completely clear, return is clear, checked the evaporator coils. I'm really at the point where I have no idea what to do. I really don't want to spend a bunch more money to have another tech come out and not fix this problem. Please help!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 20, 2010)

The starting point is to decode the LED indication.  

This table of indications and their meanings is either in your owner's manual, 
or pasted inside the furnace on a panel, 
or available from the manuf.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&q=%22amana+air+command+80%22+troubleshooting+LED+4&btnG=Search&aq=f&aql=&aqi=&oq=[/ame]


----------

